# UK / GB / etc



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

now I understand

The difference between the United Kingdom, Great Britain and England explained. [VIDEO] :eyebrows:


----------



## jolizos (Feb 2, 2011)

very interesting

:clap2:

jolizos


----------

